# Is the vulva color the actual "true" sign of impending labor & delivery?



## clpclop (Apr 11, 2006)

My mare, at 316 days has 1) Mushy Butt, 2) Dropped, 3) Increasing Size of Bag. Her vulva is a light pink. Is the true sign of impending labor when the vulva gets dark purplish/magenta? Can she deliver if the vulva is still light pink? I check her every morning and evening.


----------



## Mona (Apr 11, 2006)

Truthfully, I honestly don't think there is any one sure, fool-proof sign that your mare is going to foal very soon. Sometimes they're there, sometimes there not. Sometimes they show many signs, sometimes almost none.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 11, 2006)

I have never had this fail me yet. I started using this as a check point, and even on my daughter's big POA mare this year (she was a maiden mare) and presto!! Works like a charm!! You will notice a drastic color change. I check twice a day - a.m. and p.m.

Though I use a breeder alert and camera, this gives me a clue of when I am REALLY close!!


----------



## tagalong (Apr 11, 2006)

Well. many of the mares here seem to be unaware of the fact that the changing colour is an indicator... as they gave me no such hints...





:


----------



## mizbeth (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree! It is one of the most "sure" ways of telling when you mare is about to foal.

Some will get darkish then turn lighter or be two toned. When it gets DEEP DARK RED and is colored that like evenly all around that area she is due soon..........

Good luck,

Beth


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 11, 2006)

The vulva color and the mushiness, works for me everytime. I dont rely on full udders, I have had mares deliver without any bag, and others develope a bag 4 weeks before the foal. I use my cameras and equipage for that extra special "true" sign, and when I see a little nose, and a leg...that is a definite sign



: :bgrin Corinne


----------



## Miniv (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm afraid my mares don't always show me that sign either......<sigh>......wish they did!

MA


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Apr 11, 2006)

I've been monitoring vulva color changes with our mares the past four years or so and have found that sometimes it's accurate and other times it isn't and shouldnâ€™t be the only indicator to look at for impending foaling. There have been two mares Iâ€™ve noticed blood residue along the lips of the vulva without a lot of dark pink to red and they foaled that evening. Most of my mares have shown little or no significant change at their evening vulva color check.

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## CharmedMinis (Apr 11, 2006)

I've never had one's vulva change color........not even a slight change, and when my mares are close I check several different times a day.

So nope I definitely don't go by vulva color



:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 12, 2006)

OK. I gather that they can foal even if it doesn't change color but IF you notice a color change is that a guarantee? Has anyone had a horse change color and then not foal? This afternoon my mare suddenly has a bunch of red blood vessels showing up in hers. She is HUGE! Someone even said that if she isn't pregnant she is possessed!! lol. Anyways, do you think tonight is the night? She has many other signs as well.


----------

